# Texas? Mexico is Way Worse!



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

After overhearing my mention of how many days we've been traveling in Texas, the hotel clerk asked my husband how he's liking Texas.
Deer-in-headlights expression on his face while his brain was searching for something polite to say, she interjected that declaration.

We've had a series of bad experiences in this state (didn't tell anyone), but she guessed by the look on his face that we're not impressed.

I've never met a Mexican who hates Mexico until now.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

It happens. Click on the "Mexican American Selena - YouTube" on top of the black screen to load the video


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

StuckintheUS said:


> After overhearing my mention of how many days we've been traveling in Texas, the hotel clerk asked my husband how he's liking Texas.
> Deer-in-headlights expression on his face while his brain was searching for something polite to say, she interjected that declaration.
> 
> We've had a series of bad experiences in this state (didn't tell anyone), but she guessed by the look on his face that we're not impressed.
> ...


From your description of what happened I definately wouldn´t use the word "hates". I would ask a Moderator to change it to another word that fits the situation much better and remove this post. I´m sure she doesn´t hate Mexico. IMO


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

StuckintheUS said:


> After overhearing my mention of how many days we've been traveling in Texas, the hotel clerk asked my husband how he's liking Texas.
> Deer-in-headlights expression on his face while his brain was searching for something polite to say, she interjected that declaration.
> 
> We've had a series of bad experiences in this state (didn't tell anyone), but she guessed by the look on his face that we're not impressed.
> ...


I have now read your post at least three time and I'm afraid I don't understand what you are saying. Was the hotel clerk Mexican and he hates Mexico ?

In Mexico - every week we run into at least one Mexican who has returned from the US to live in Mexico. This week it was a guy who lived in 'East LA' for 27 years earning a living laying wood floors.

We lived in Austin for 2-2.5 years in the late 90's. (and if you are going to live in Texas, Austin might be the best choice). My employer made us an offer which was hard to say no to. They flew us out for a visit in September. The weather was incredible. We found a place we liked, closed and moved in January - in the middle of an ice storm. The cars could not maneuver the steep banks of the highway and were sliding down the banked roadway into piles. 

Texas has these prosperity/depression cycles based on oil - much like central Florida has cycles based on NASA funding. Going back two owners on our house in Austin - the guy was foreclosed and to show his frustration he tore out most of the house wiring and left it in a pile in the living room. 

We met two very nice people in Austin - the realtor who helped us buy and sell our house (in 5 days) and the people across the street. Too many people in Texas are just so shallow - 'how ya'll doing? ' types. Zero sincerity.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

StuckintheUS said:


> . . .
> 
> I've never met a Mexican who hates Mexico until now.


I'm confused - what Mexican is this?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had a series of bad experiences in many places, I didn't blame the whole state.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Let me help y'all out.




StuckintheUS said:


> After overhearing my mention of how many days we've been traveling in Texas, *the hotel clerk* asked my husband how he's liking Texas.
> Deer-in-headlights expression on his face while his brain was searching for something polite to say, she interjected that declaration.
> 
> We've had a series of bad experiences in this state (didn't tell anyone), but* she *guessed by the look on his face that we're not impressed.
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm confused - what Mexican is this?


"Texas? Mexico is Way Worse!" - that is what the Mexican looking female hotel reception clerk said to them I was thinking/guessing.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

My experience is this; I lived in a hotel for 19 months and 32 of the 47 staff members are Mexican.
Hard working, gracious and fun people. They'd tell us stories of their childhood and show us pictures of their home cities.
They made us want to visit Mexico, see as much as possible and meet more people like them.

So, it was our first time to hear a Hispanic person, born and raised in Mexico say something so negative. Especially "way worse" as though all of Mexico was worse than the sections of Texas we've traveled.

Guess I was just in shock a little and wanted to vent, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We just got back from Carl´s Jr. and we were served warm fries again there. I said I hate fries that are not just out of the oil. I guess using hate is just one of those words some of us like to use but I really don´t hate them as I ate 1/2 of them grudgingly and left the other 1/2 as my form of protest because by then they were cold. 

My wife gets annoyed when I take them back now because I guess I did it so many times in so many places in Mexico she got sick of it.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

StuckintheUS said:


> My experience is this; I lived in a hotel for 19 months and 32 of the 47 staff members are Mexican.
> Hard working, gracious and fun people. They'd tell us stories of their childhood and show us pictures of their home cities.
> They made us want to visit Mexico, see as much as possible and meet more people like them.
> 
> ...


I understood what you were saying. It hasn't happened often, but I've come across people who for whatever reason feel very negatively about their country of origin and / or disparaging of their compatriots. Who knows what experiences she may have had. But like you, her answer would certainly take me aback and make me want to jump to Mexico's defense!!


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

StuckintheUS said:


> My experience is this; I lived in a hotel for 19 months and 32 of the 47 staff members are Mexican.
> Hard working, gracious and fun people. They'd tell us stories of their childhood and show us pictures of their home cities.
> They made us want to visit Mexico, see as much as possible and meet more people like them.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, some people might have suffered such extreme poverty, and all the social evils that come along with it, that when they leave Mexico, all they have of their country is resentment.

We can testify to the beauty of Mexico, often because we've had the means to travel, enjoy the country, enjoy and understand its history.

But we're not seeing it from the perspective, of those who've lived, generation-after-generation, in a seemingly impossible-to-break cycle of poverty, having to rely on the poor socialized welfare system, being victims of gang-violence, the rampant alcohol abuse that so often plagues poor households, and the very real HUNGER, that exists.

Maybe she was one of those?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

WintheWin said:


> Sometimes, some people might have suffered such extreme poverty, and all the social evils that come along with it, that when they leave Mexico, all they have of their country is resentment.
> 
> We can testify to the beauty of Mexico, often because we've had the means to travel, enjoy the country, enjoy and understand its history.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said.

Bravo for having the courage to speak up, saying anything negative here invites a lot of sniping.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

To StuckintheUS, I just want to say, as a native Texan, I regret that you had unpleasant experiences while traveling the state. Hopefully, if you have occasion to travel the state again, you will come away with a more positive impression.

To horseshoe846, who said, "Too many people in Texas are just so shallow - 'how ya'll doing? ' types. Zero sincerity." I just want to say that I believe you paint with far to broad a brush. If you, too, had unpleasant experiences while in the Lone Star State then I regret that as well. On the other hand, interacting with a handful of people whom you considered to be less than sincere is no reason to declare the other 27 million or so to be likewise.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Thanks for the laughter!!*



AlanMexicali said:


> Mexican American Selena - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> It happens. Click on the "Mexican American Selena - YouTube" on top of the black screen to load the video


Man, this brought some great memories! What a great movie!! I remember how all of us (family) laughed out loud when we saw this part of the movie together on TV. Of course it was exaggerated, but still based somewhat on the truth. Yes, we've all been asked about / made fun of / or even criticized for our accents or errors in Spanish - but FAR more often, we've been complimented for speaking or making an effort to speak Spanish. I've always thought of it as a compliment actually to them when I notice & start speaking Spanish to someone here NOB... but am careful to go to English NOB & SOB if that is their obvious preference... and to compliment them on their effort and/or fluency, too!

The cultural references cited in the video seem to come naturally anyway if you are really plugged into and interested in Mexican culture. Here NOB, unless they were raised or lived here a long time, most immigrants are too busy working to survive to take notice of our cultural "icons". Still, I have met almost nobody from Mexico who didn't miss or love the country - they hated the poverty & corruption, but they still loved Mexico and being of Mexican origin.

Thanks for sharing Alan!! :thumb:


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Great thought!*



WintheWin said:


> Sometimes, some people might have suffered such extreme poverty, and all the social evils that come along with it, that when they leave Mexico, all they have of their country is resentment.
> 
> We can testify to the beauty of Mexico, often because we've had the means to travel, enjoy the country, enjoy and understand its history.
> 
> ...


Good points WintheWin - in spite of what I said in my previous post, I am sure there are others, maybe many, who feel the way you described - and with good reason. That has to be one of those sad truisms. Thanks for a great & sensitive observation... Howler


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

WintheWin said:


> Sometimes, some people might have suffered such extreme poverty, and all the social evils that come along with it, that when they leave Mexico, all they have of their country is resentment.


Just a footnote; when they leave ...any Country where they were poor.
That happens just ANYWHERE


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually talk to old Cubans in Miami.. and those were not the poor..


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Many Mexicans in the US would like to deny their heritage - very common - and not necessarily just having to do with poverty.


----------



## windknot1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Interesting thread. I live in a small border town in Texas, just to keep a physical address in the US, so I can legally maintain my bank account. I would say the town is 50% "Hispanic,"as many of them wish to be called, not "Mexican." ....but y'all know what I mean. Anyway, this population of Mexican expats is the nicest group of people I have ever met. Overall, much better than the Mexicans living in Veracruz. Many of them hate Mexico and Mexicans (remember...these are _Hispanics_ we are talking about here). Ironically, Veracruz may have something to do with this, as many of them are from Veracruz State.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

People who go and live abroad and come back feeling superior or criticizing the country of origin either by their behavior or words are usually disliked and not treated very nicely..

It happens to the Mexicans who live in the US and come back to visit , there is resentment against them. We saw the same happening in France with people who went to live in the colonies and came back to live in France after independence was achieved.. Wether Mexican Americans or anyother group the people who go to live abroad to improve their life and go back to live or visit the country of origin are not welcomed with open arms. They usually are perceived as having a chip on their shoulders ..and looking down at the people who did not leave., 

I worked for a couple of years in a winery were all workers were hispanic, there was a group of Mexican American and a group of workers from Michoacan who woud come and go and the attitude between the two groups was stricking.

As a manager I can tell you the Mexican Americans were a pain in the neck, aggresive, arrogant quick to feel slighted, hard to please and so on.. the other group was way more mellow and going about their work and life .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I worked for a couple of years in a winery were all workers were hispanic, there was a group of Mexican American and a group of workers from Michoacan who woud come and go and the attitude between the two groups was stricking.
> 
> As a manager I can tell you the Mexican Americans were a pain in the neck, aggresive, arrogant quick to feel slighted, hard to please and so on.. the other group was way more mellow and going about their work and life .


I wonder if the chip-on-the-shoulder attitudes and behavior of the Mexican-Americans was related to being part of a discriminated-against minority in the States.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not think so .. I think those guys had more drive and were more aggressive naturally and it is why they chose to get out of Mexico , get legal eventually and work at getting better jobs.. they were more restless than the undocumented workers who were happy to come every year make money and go home where their life was. The other groups was always demanding more and more.. they usually were better educated as well (all is relative).


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

*Update*

Her sister, the actual employee explained a little bit. It seems someone in law enforcement killed both of her sons in June. 
I didn't pry any further, just wished her peace and healing and didn't mention Mexico again.


----------

